# Could I complete a half marathon without training by using cardarine and meldonium?



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Could I complete a half marathon without training by using cardarine and meldonium?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If you can't already, then no. Cardarine provides a noticeable boost but nothing spectacular, and Meldonium is way overhyped as a performance booster.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

nWo said:


> If you can't already, then no. Cardarine provides a noticeable boost but nothing spectacular, and Meldonium is way overhyped as a performance booster.


 Thanks, better get on the treadmill then


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

This has made me smile lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

nWo said:


> If you can't already, then no. Cardarine provides a noticeable boost but nothing spectacular, and Meldonium is way overhyped as a performance booster.


 What dose have you tried it at?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> What dose have you tried it at?


 Meldonium? 1g ED, taken an hour pre-workout on training days or 500mg morning and night on rest days. I experienced an increased sense of well-being but it gave me this weird dull pain in my rib cage.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Classic @drwae:

"If I do nothing and just take all these drugs, will I be a champ?"

yes mate  go for it


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Any links to the Cardarine lads?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

nWo said:


> If you can't already, then no. Cardarine provides a noticeable boost but nothing spectacular, and Meldonium is way overhyped as a performance booster.


 So Cardarine not worth looking into ?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

anna1 said:


> So Cardarine not worth looking into ?


 It's worth trying as it does work, but IME it's nothing drastic.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Just take 4 scoops of Mr Hyde pre-workout. You will do the half marathon in an hour. Lol


----------

